# wait at the red light



## sunny91 (May 10, 2005)

Hi: somebody send me this picture, i don't know if this is real.
the name for the file is Luz roja maybe the place.
bye,

sunny


----------



## mosquitoman (May 10, 2005)

That is too good for words!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 10, 2005)




----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 11, 2005)

Normally i hate waitin for the redl light, but euh.. NO PROB!


----------



## GT (May 11, 2005)

Update.


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 11, 2005)

Anyone knows Burt Rutan?...


----------



## mosquitoman (May 11, 2005)

Not a bad looking design!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 11, 2005)

Blitzkrieg Bop said:


> Anyone knows Burt Rutan?...



Actually I do


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

Mmmmm canard 'Fort...


----------



## sunny91 (May 11, 2005)

I talk to my frend who send the file and he talk that this is real
at Luc roja a town in Greece. 

I try to find something about that but i find nothing,

sunny


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

Amazing how their traffic signs look exactly the same as our traffic signs


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 11, 2005)

My god?! Uve got traffic signs in italy then?? We should watch out or those italians want to dominate the world again.. 

And eu, by the why. Who's that Burt Rutan then?


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 11, 2005)

(With Fiats..  )


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

Yep we do, but theyre lying on the floor because so many people have crashed into them that the government cant be bothered to put em back up again


----------



## evangilder (May 11, 2005)

Burt Rutan is a legend in aviation. He designed the Voyager and space ship one that won the X prize. His bio is here:
http://www.isepp.org/Pages/02-03 Pages/Rutan.html


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 11, 2005)

Hmm, it really would be interesting if he designed and made aircraft in ww2! (tnx for the info btw)


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

Blitzkrieg Bop said:


> (With Fiats..  )



Damn right we will!


----------



## GT (May 11, 2005)

Update.


----------



## sunny91 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks GT for the confirmation about this picture.

i find this sitye about Kerkyra airport.
http://users.otenet.gr/~bellehel/cfuairport/index.html

bye,

sunny


----------



## unpunk01 (May 20, 2005)

Just my two cents but...I have been to Corfu (been to that airport in fact) I don't remember there being anything even remotely THAT close. However, I know a little about digital alterations and this does not seem to be altered. I think it's been shot with a fairly large zoom lense which has a tendency to compress the depth of field. Either way it is a COOL shot!


----------



## evangilder (May 20, 2005)

My first look, I thought it couldn't be real. Looking closer, I thought if it was fake, it was a damn good fake. The lighting and shading is correct, which is usually the first giveaway that it is faked. Either way, it's a cool shot


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 20, 2005)

my god if that's real do they always come in like that??


----------



## unpunk01 (May 20, 2005)

LKA...where ya from in Cornwall? I lived in England for two years and my favorite part of the country was Cornwall! New Quay was the best! I was "escorted" outta of a pub there after a heated debate about B-17's! Great wave there! But cold as FUCK!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 21, 2005)

ha!1 you read that CC, an american who's favourite part of England was cornwall!!

i like you unpunk........

i live near launceston, in north cornwall, we about as far from the sea as you can get in cornwall, but yean newquay#s pretty cool, some of the best surf in the world.......


----------



## trackend (May 21, 2005)

I agree with unpunk01 fore shortening with a long focal length lens can have a dramatic effect on prospective I also noticed the additional bubble light on the three aspect road signal to me that points towards a really pic as unless the faker is conversant with airfield warning lamps he would not have bothered with it, the only other public road that I know going across a landing strip is on Gibralter.(and a right pain in the arse it is too). I found this pic of Lefkimmi airport so the plane must have been approaching from the top right of the pic.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 21, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> ha!1 you read that CC, an american who's favourite part of England was cornwall!!
> 
> i like you unpunk........
> 
> i live near launceston, in north cornwall, we about as far from the sea as you can get in cornwall, but yean newquay#s pretty cool, some of the best surf in the world.......



Pah, he doesnt have to go through life here 

Milton Keynes has much better roundabouts 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 21, 2005)

As Izzard stated "Roundabouts are the perfection of road engineering"


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 21, 2005)

Yes. When he said, that what the hell was he on  Which brings me neatly to the fact Top Gear starts again tomorrow  Featuring Challenger 2's and snipers...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2005)

i can't be bother to actually get up out of me cahir to get a TV paper, a 20:00 start??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Of course 8)


----------

